# Myrtle Beach area



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i am heading down on saturday for a week just south of myrtle beach, read a lot here and have an idea of what to do but would be glad to hear of any suggested spots to visit. i am planning on hitting surfside beach pier, garden city pier and fishing at the campground(next to state park south of MB). i am also thinking about murrels' inlet to try or maybe for a make-up charter. 

cheers, jerry


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Garden City is the best as far as I am concerned. Deep water off the end with some live bottom and a bar at the end of the pier as well. Plus it's open 24/7 and nothing beats sitting at a bar while you wait for your clicker to go off.


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Jerry,
I agree with emanuel....Garden City is pier is great place to pier fish. I am leaving the 14th for a week. The other fisherman are great they will help you out if you ask, and sometimes if your lucky when they leave they just might offer you there left over Bait! I always fish in the morning till about 12..unless there really biting! I've seen guys catching mackarel...never got one myself. You catch alot of Pinfish, Spadefish, Speckled trout, flounder, and oh yeah alot of sharks. you can't land them it's against the law i believe, but sometimes if you don't reel in your pinfish quick enough...the sharks get em and it can be a fun fight for a few seconds. You also might look into doing some deep sea fishing. Capt Dicks in Murrells inlet is great outfit. They have several different packages that are reasonable. I went last year with my 2 brothers in law and had a blast!Garden city pier is open 24/7 and the night fisherman are pretty nice as well. I caught several baby sharks last year fishing at night and it's pretty quiet. if you have any questions just ask.
Ray


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

thanks for the response emmanuel, with the response from ray i will be sure to get down there, though i might suggest that sitting on the pier drinking homebrew would be pretty good too, though probably not allowed if they have a bar 

hey ray, i see you live nearby! if you are going to be there on 21st maybe we could meet up? that is the first day that i will be able to fish. i'm a morning fisherman as well(may have to learn to watch the tides and change that habit), and never go out without donuts.... if that fits your schedule send me an email. 

thanks also for the good report on capt. dicks i had read at their web page last week and am thinking about the 1/2 day shark trip or the full day gulfstream if the budget is going good. "had a blast" is a great reference in my book. i'll definately go out on something, allready got it cleared with my wife. she's a beach hound and so are my kids so i'm hoping to parlay this trip into an annual 2-week trip so they can enjoy the beach every year  

cheers, jerry


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, almost every pier in Myrtle Beach prohibits you bringing on any type of alcoholic beverages. I think it's a state law. Now as for the shark fishing, it's a county ordinance and it's retarded. It's the head in the sand approach which is not going to help. If you catch a sharks, quickly put it back in the water and don't make any type of fuss.

Charters, go with Capt. Dicks, haven't heard anything but good about them.


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Jerry,
Unfortuneatly, i will be leaving on plane at 8:30 in the morning to come back to Detroit. It's too bad we could'nt meet up! But weather permitting i will be fishing Friday Evening! I hope you "parlay" this vacation for every year!I can't say enough about the Myrtle Beach area. Garden City in particular, My wifes family does this every year. And it is always a great time. I hope you enjoy your vacation...and yes homebrew on the pier would be a "good thing"! The bar at the end of pier does have nice cold beer and other assorted libations for the serious fisherman...(grinning). You might also check out the Coney island on the corner across from the pier. Coldest Michelob on draft i've ever had...goes down great on hot day! As for the Sharks, yep just catch em and throw em back.....But there is always someone who just has to go after the big ones and try to catch em......Boy have I seen that get outta hand...but i agree with you emanuel, it is a retarded way to deal with it. Do you have any suggestions as to what the better baits are to use of the pier? Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

we are coming in on friday, visiting friends in greenville on the way down. if i get the camper set up early enough i may wander down to look around and say hi, might even be talked into buying a round if there's a fishing report to be had....

have fun, 

jerry


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

*Hey Jerry,*

I should be there Friday nite unless the Wife has something to say about it......which i doubt........she's a keeper! I'll be wearin a red Dale Earnhardt Bud racing hat.....And a t-shirt that sez on the back "Drink Michigan Beer" oh yeah and wear glasses and have a beard and i'm thirty something. And yes i do give fishing reports for beer! And if we don't get a chance to meet up. Have fun and we'll meet up on the message board after vacations.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

I should be able to find you, my wife is pretty good about fishing trips as well. I wouldn'd toss her back ever!

won't hold the BUD hat against you since you drink michigan beer and i always liked dale!

have fun


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

*BUD*

NOw Jerry,

I did'nt say i drink Bud........I will, But since Dale left us to race up in Heaven Dale Jr is the man. I prefer to drink Labatts, Bass, Newcastle, Bells, and anything that comes from Traverse Brewing CO. My buddy is one of the brew masters there......hence the Drink Michigan Beer Shirt! Catch ya


----------

